# PostgreSQL vulnerability



## expl (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1456/

Would strongly advice to update your PostgreSQL services A.S.A.P. if you haven't yet.


----------



## tingo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ouch, that was a bad one.


----------

